# verzi 225-300



## -EwH- (6. Oktober 2007)

Könnte bitte mal wer die koordis für den verzauberkunst lehrer bei uldaman reinschreiben denn ich such schon eweigkeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (6. Oktober 2007)

Der steht in Uldaman und da gibt es keine Koords...


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Oktober 2007)

Mach es dir doch einfacher und lass dich von einem Magier nach Shattrath porten. Auch da gibts einen Verzauberkunstmeister


----------



## -EwH- (6. Oktober 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Mach es dir doch einfacher und lass dich von einem Magier nach Shattrath porten. Auch da gibts einen Verzauberkunstmeister


danke, das hab ich net gewusst ! 
stimmt macht alles einfacher
danke


----------



## DrDre (4. November 2007)

Gibt es als Aldor keine Möglichkeit in Shat den Verz.-Meister zu nutzen ?


----------



## Faulmaul (5. November 2007)

DrDre schrieb:


> Gibt es als Aldor keine Möglichkeit in Shat den Verz.-Meister zu nutzen ?



wozu? geh zu dem auf der Höllenfeuer-Halbinsel... der ist ebenso Großmeister gehört aber nich zu einer der verfeindeten Fraktionen in Shatt....


----------



## agromar (6. November 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Der steht in Uldaman und da gibt es keine Koords...


danke pomela  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hast mir gut geholefn mit den link`s für verz..und berg.B 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

